# Javapackager kann common.io nicht finden



## Xearox (31. Aug 2016)

Moin moin,

folgendes Problem:

```
D:\Development\Java\FriendServerClient>javapackager -makeall -appclass de.xearox.client.Client -name "ChatClient"
D:\Development\Java\FriendServerClient\src\de\xearox\utility\Utility.java:22: error: package org.apache.commons.io does not exist
import org.apache.commons.io.FileUtils;
                            ^
D:\Development\Java\FriendServerClient\src\de\xearox\utility\Utility.java:116: error: cannot find symbol
                        FileUtils.copyURLToFile(inputUrl, dest);
                        ^
  symbol:   variable FileUtils
  location: class Utility
2 errors
Error: javac execution failed, exit code: 1
```

Mein .classpath

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
    <classpathentry kind="src" path="src"/>
    <classpathentry kind="src" path="data"/>
    <classpathentry kind="src" path="lib"/>
    <classpathentry kind="lib" path="lib/commons-io-2.5.jar"/>
    <classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jdt.launching.JRE_CONTAINER"/>
    <classpathentry kind="output" path="bin"/>
</classpath>
```

Muss ich beim packager noch irgend einen Parameter mit geben, das dieser die common.io findet obwohl diese bereits im Classpath drin ist?

Danke =)


----------



## Xearox (1. Sep 2016)

Keiner einer Idee? Noch niemand damit gearbeitet?


----------



## Xearox (2. Sep 2016)

bump ... Habs immer noch nicht hinbekommen ^^ Wenn ich nach dem Problem google, bekomme ich immer wieder als Antwort, liegt am Classpath ... Ich habs aber drin ^^


----------



## tommysenf (3. Sep 2016)

deine ".classpath" ist eine Eclipse Konfigurationsdatei und gilt nur innerhalb von Eclipse die dem Tool javapackager gibst du den Classpath über den Kommandozeilenschalter -classpath an.


----------



## Xearox (3. Sep 2016)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> deine ".classpath" ist eine Eclipse Konfigurationsdatei und gilt nur innerhalb von Eclipse die dem Tool javapackager gibst du den Classpath über den Kommandozeilenschalter -classpath an.



Ich werds mir mal anschauen.


----------

